
145$ million funds frozen after death of cryptocurrency exchange admin - rishabhd
https://www.zdnet.com/article/145-million-funds-frozen-after-death-of-cryptocurrency-exchange-admin/
======
ChrisGranger
It boggles my mind that an exchange's entire value could be dependent on the
life of its CEO. How could he not have made arrangements to have the cold
wallet keys accessible by a trusted partner in the event of his death? This
seems criminally negligent.

------
manjande7
Still not so good user experience in the crypto world

